# Big Surprise. I actually lost weight



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This past year I have lost ten pounds. I did it by hopscotching proper health techniques. First, a short walk in the morning with the dogs. Then, getting into veggie shakes for breakfast. When I platued, I added more walking. I platued again and was more careful with food. Then I had a hernia operation, which nixed the walking. Just as I got back into walking, I had my deviated septum (nose) fixed two weeks ago. No exercise, just working on getting the drugs out of my system and putting up with the headache.

Checked my scale and I have kept off the ten pounds. Yea! This puts me at 135 pounds, where I was about two or three years ago. I need to loose another 35 pounds.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm not the least bit surprised and I'm happy for you.

Eating less and exercising more, works great a lot more often, than not.

Plus one looks better and feels better, which you cannot put a price on.

Congrats and keep up the good work..


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Good work on the weight loss! The walking and shakes sound like a great plan. Hope you are feeling well enough to get back into the walking soon.

I have been losing weight as well since age 50 (now I am 55). Went from 210 to 190. All I do is make sure I do some sort of physical activity after my last major meal of the day. Otherwise I eat all the time it seems, or so my wife says. The physical activity is jogging 3.7 miles every other day and just tinkering around the house or walking on the other days. The exercise gets the metabolism going. Then I have a light snack before bed (or I wake up in the middle of the night hungry). But the bad part is that some of it was muscle, so I do pushups and other upper body exercise (like splitting wood) to try to keep the upper body strength.


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

Way to go Maura!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've always exercised and eaten right. But, I kept gaining a little every year. Every diet and exercise routine left me two pounds lighter, but then I'd gain more. It has been very frustrating. Then, with my back problems I had to give up walking, dancing, and other stuff. Now, I'm fasting when I'm not hungry, and trying to be more careful about eating high density foods.


----------

